# How can I check the bitrate of a song?



## VgtPrncfllSy (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm not sure what this is, cause my friend wants like 320, or something about 192 at least. How can I check?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You can usually get the basic properties of some media including video, audio and images by simply hovering your mouse over the file. You can get additional info by right clicking and selecting properties, slick the summary tab then hit the advanced button at the bottom.

The bitrate is the amount of data used to create the audio stream. Higher bitrate gives you better quality with larger files. Lower bitrate gives you smaller files but with lower quality. If you're using Windows Media plyer to rip discs you can adjust the default bitrate in the options menu.


----------



## VgtPrncfllSy (Mar 29, 2005)

I found it in Winamp, thanks!


----------

